# New Ariens Pro 28 Throws Snow Forward



## bobf33a

I've had my Pro 28 for a month now, and I've noticed that it throws a jet of snow forward from the upper left of the auger housing. Depending on the wind direction, this results in ridges of snow on the driveway that have to be cleaned up on a second pass. I've noticed that You-Tube videos of others' snowblowers show other recently made Ariens models doing the same thing. This is clearly a design flaw in the auger as other brands of snowblowers don't do this. I contacted the Ariens company and they sent me a baffle that bolts into carriage-bolt holes which had been pre-drilled at the factory. That and the fact that the accompanying instructions show a copyright date of 2005, indicate that this is a problem which has been known for some time. The baffle reduces but does not eliminate the problem.

Has anyone on the forum besides me dealt with this issue?


----------



## td5771

Last one I saw that had that issue the side it had the problem had the auger on backwards.


----------



## bobf33a

The snowblowers in the Ariens promotional videos are doing this also. It doesn't seem likely that all of them have the left auger on backwards.


----------



## woodtick007

Hi Bob

Would it be possible you post a picture of what they sent you? Did they offer to have a dealer pic up the unit. correct the problem, and return it with a sincere apology? Or was that not an option Ariens offered?


----------



## Laker

bobf33a said:


> The snowblowers in the Ariens promotional videos are doing this also. It doesn't seem likely that all of them have the left auger on backwards.


Like this one?


----------



## HCBPH

*Possible Auger Rakes issues*

Bob

If you take a look at the picture I've attached, this has the correct auger rakes on it oriented correctly. When the auger is turning, it pulls the snow to the center of the auger housing so that it can be picked up by the inpeller and thrown out the chute. If an auger is reversed or two of the wrong ones then the snow is not pulled to the center, rather it's pushed to the outside.
Compare yours and see if generally it looks the same.

Paul


----------



## bobf33a

Laker, 

The video you attached is one example, and there are others. There are also examples from individual Ariens owners on Youtube. As I mentioned, this seems to be an issue that has been known to the company for several years as they have a baffle attachment to address the problem. Attached is a photo of my snowblower.


----------



## bobf33a

Woodtick, the photo I attached in the message I just sent shows the baffle that Ariens sent in place. HCBPH, as far as I can tell, my auger and yours appear to be mounted in the same direction.


----------



## td5771

They are on the right way


----------



## bobf33a

It looked to me that the augers were on the right way. I am curious as to what it is about the auger design that causes it to throw snow to the left. It sounds like the vast majority of Ariens owners aren't bothered by it, don't pay any attention to it, and for the ones like me who do, the company sends them a baffle to keep them quiet. I guess it's easier to do that than to retool.


----------



## gixxer

I think it is the impeller that is forcing the snow up and over the auger and making it come out on the left side...the impeller is spinning so fast its push into up on the snow on the left side of the snowblower...Watch the video...as the impeller is spinning around( its spins counter clock wise to force the snow up)...and that where the snow is being pushed up on the left side.


----------



## JRHAWK9

I have a new Pro 32 and it also does it, but it doesn't bother me as we have a gravel driveway so it's never 100% free of snow anyway.


----------



## bobf33a

Gixxer, your explanation makes perfect sense to me, looking at the videos again. It explains why only the recent model Ariens snowblowers do this. It also explains why the company has chosen to deal with the issue the way it has--it's basically a tradeoff for the impressive performance it delivers. The baffle they sent me has taken care of most of the problem, and the rest of it isn't worth worrying about.


----------



## HCBPH

Good to hear you have a solution that works for you. How about a picture for those that haven't gotten that barrle for anyone that needs one that didn't get one from the manufacturer?


----------



## bobf33a

HCBPH, The baffle that Ariens sent me is shown mounted in the photo I posted in this thread on 2/23.
Bob


----------



## JRHAWK9

I just got done online "chatting" with Ariens and they are also sending me a baffle...lol Figured why not, it won't hurt anything. If anything it will just add more needed weight to the front end, as I already have two weight bars in place.


----------



## rccrfan

Just had Ariens send me one too for my Deluxe 28. Here is a good representation of the problem in this video I found on You Tube

Ariens Snow blower in action Review - YouTube


----------



## bobf33a

There are a number of examples on YouTube. I wonder how many are out there who just decided to put up with it.


----------



## rccrfan

I just got my baffle, but it is the wrong one. It doesnt fit either way, I mucked with it for a half hour. Im not gonna bother with it- let it fling some snow forward. I have bigger fish to fry in life. lol


----------



## JRHAWK9

rccrfan said:


> I just got my baffle, but it is the wrong one. It doesnt fit either way, I mucked with it for a half hour. Im not gonna bother with it- let it fling some snow forward. I have bigger fish to fry in life. lol


That's wierd.....I got mine yesterday and it fits great! What blower do you have? -HERE- are the only choices I'm aware of for the kit.


----------



## rccrfan

921034 28" wide 21"high. Ive tried flipping it so the rubber flap is in front and in rear- no luck. When aligned with the 2 square holes in the blower housing, it sits too low and the rubber hits the auger.

When flipped the other way with rubber out it doesnt sit up flush to the housing. Some pics would help if anyone has them.

Edit: and good lord!!?? $50 bucks for something to fix a defect?? Im glad mine was free.


----------



## rccrfan

Here is the instruction sheet pic. It indicates that it is for the 924,926, and 932 sno thro series. Mine is the 921034 model number which would make it the 921 series, correct? If so then I gotta call Ariens and ask for another...

CAM00648 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## rccrfan

I just sent Ariens an email regarding this issue. I will post back what happens. Im certaintly not paying to return this baffle.


----------



## JRHAWK9

rccrfan said:


> I just sent Ariens an email regarding this issue. I will post back what happens. Im certaintly not paying to return this baffle.


yeah, it seems like they are only for the Pro models. I wonder if they even make them for the Deluxe models? I'm thinking they don't. You have a gearbox support bracket, does it even clear that?

I would throw it on eBay and make yourself $40+....lol You were given it for free, if you can't use it try to sell it!


----------



## bobf33a

In this thread on 2/23, I posted a photo of my snowblower with the baffle mounted in place. (The rubber strip hangs in back of the metal strip when mounted). Does yours come close to matching the photo? According to the instructions, the baffle kits are made to accommodate auger housing widths from 26 to 36 inches in the 924, 926, and 932 series snowblowers.


----------



## JRHAWK9

bobf33a said:


> In this thread on 2/23, I posted a photo of my snowblower with the baffle mounted in place. (The rubber strip hangs in back of the metal strip when mounted). Does yours come close to matching the photo? According to the instructions, the baffle kits are made to accommodate auger housing widths from 26 to 36 inches in the 924, 926, and 932 series snowblowers.


Here's the photo in a larger size so people don't miss it


----------



## bobf33a

I'd be interested to find out if Ariens makes the baffle kit for the 921 series. After looking at all of the YouTube videos showing these machines doing the same thing that mine does, they certainly should. I know it's not a big deal either way, but I don't think a snowblower should be throwing snow anywhere but out the chute.


----------



## rccrfan

Thanks for the pic. Yes it appears that the pro models have a higher intake height and more mounting
Holes. My deluxe has the bracket to but the top of my housing
Angles downward more than the pro models. Ah well I'm stuck with this
Baffle...if anyone wants it they can have it for shipping costs
Only....I'm in 06460.....message me....


----------



## JRHAWK9

I got to use my blower yesterday for the first time after the baffle installation on a little 5" snowfall. It took care of the throwing snow forward issue completely. This is also the first time I used it since removing the rubber impeller kit and installing a custom adjustable metal kit. It works great.


----------



## CraZySteve

JRHAWK9 said:


> I got to use my blower yesterday for the first time after the baffle installation on a little 5" snowfall. It took care of the throwing snow forward issue completely. This is also the first time I used it since removing the rubber impeller kit and installing a custom adjustable metal kit. It works great.


I used my Pro-28 today for the first time and it has this issue... Time to get on Ariens Chat or the phone and get a Free baffle - because after spending $2000 I sure as **** won't be spending $50 plus S&H to fix an issue that the company Obviously knows about


----------



## docfletcher

I'm starting to wonder about Ariens issues.


----------



## JRHAWK9

CraZySteve said:


> I used my Pro-28 today for the first time and it has this issue... Time to get on Ariens Chat or the phone and get a Free baffle - because after spending $2000 I sure as **** won't be spending $50 plus S&H to fix an issue that the company Obviously knows about


Let us know how it works out. 

I just had our driveway paved this summer, so I'm glad I installed that baffle. It didn't really bug me before with the gravel drive, as I never could clean it out that good where that little bit of snow would have made a difference.


----------



## Runner50

Laker said:


> Like this one?
> Ariens Deluxe Snow Blower - 2011-2012 - YouTube


Maybe it's just me, but after watching this video a couple times, I don't see that tiny mound being left as an issue worth worrying about. Maybe other videos show larger mounds being left? 
Guess I'll have to pay more attention next time I use my blower. I have an uneven, gravel driveway, so I'm not that fussy about how "clean" it gets with the blower.
But if Ariens is offering a baffle kit, then that's as much as admitting a design flaw in some of their models.


----------



## Runner50

rccrfan said:


> Just had Ariens send me one too for my Deluxe 28. Here is a good representation of the problem in this video I found on You Tube
> 
> Ariens Snow blower in action Review - YouTube


That driveway looks pretty clean after watching a few passes. Am I the only one NOT seeing a problem???


----------



## GreatCanadian

Just contacted Ariens myself on this (Live Chat). Baffle will be provided cost-free to me.


----------



## GreatCanadian

Runner50 said:


> That driveway looks pretty clean after watching a few passes. Am I the only one NOT seeing a problem???


I am not a picky guy! But yes, that is an issue for me. Here where I live, there is a lot of temperature fluctuation. A bit of mild weather or a bit of drizzle, and that thing becomes a strip of slush. Then freezes. Then it's a frozen ridge in the driveway. Yeah I could shovel it before it freezes, but I shouldn't have to shovel it after blowing it - expecially where it has resulted from a design flaw.


----------



## GreatCanadian

Spoke to Ariens support yesterday, and have the go ahead to get the baffle from my dealer. Dealer just emailed me and asked for the part number. Shouldn't they know that? Cause I sure don't!


----------



## CraZySteve

GreatCanadian said:


> Spoke to Ariens support yesterday, and have the go ahead to get the baffle from my dealer. Dealer just emailed me and asked for the part number. Shouldn't they know that? Cause I sure don't!


Ariens/Gravely, 72407200 , 26" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407600 , 28" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407700 , 32" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407800 , 36" BAFFLE KIT


----------



## Runner50

GreatCanadian said:


> I am not a picky guy! But yes, that is an issue for me. Here where I live, there is a lot of temperature fluctuation. A bit of mild weather or a bit of drizzle, and that thing becomes a strip of slush. Then freezes. Then it's a frozen ridge in the driveway. Yeah I could shovel it before it freezes, but I shouldn't have to shovel it after blowing it - expecially where it has resulted from a design flaw.


Actually I'm very picky, (trust me on that one) but I guess in this instance, not so much. Being an issue for you, I don't blame you a bit for having Ariens address it. I certainly would too if I felt that way.


----------



## GreatCanadian

CraZySteve said:


> Ariens/Gravely, 72407200 , 26" BAFFLE KIT
> Ariens/Gravely, 72407600 , 28" BAFFLE KIT
> Ariens/Gravely, 72407700 , 32" BAFFLE KIT
> Ariens/Gravely, 72407800 , 36" BAFFLE KIT


Mine is a Platinum 30. No part for 30 inch?


----------



## JRHAWK9

GreatCanadian said:


> Mine is a Platinum 30. No part for 30 inch?


Your Online Superstore for everything Ariens, Gravely, Locke

I think the only offer them for the Pro models.


----------



## GreatCanadian

Ok. Thanks for that information.


----------



## CraZySteve

JRHAWK9 said:


> Your Online Superstore for everything Ariens, Gravely, Locke
> 
> I think the only offer them for the Pro models.


Yea I believe that to be true, the baffle kits are for the Pro models only - 

I would think it is because of the Higher bucket intake 23.5" over the 21". Also the Pro models have a 16" Auger and the Plat/Dlx have 14" Augers.


----------



## GustoGuy

You could make your own baffle too and it would not be too hard to do. Lots of snow blowers will throw a small amount of snow forward. In my video I can see a small amount of snow being thrown out the front of the bucket. I could buy some steel 3/16 inch by about 3 to 4 inches wide and about 26 to 28inches long and bend it to fit my bucket and then use a strip of Baler belt and pop rivets and fashion one myself. It looks real easy to do and with the baler belt just above the augers it will catch almost all the forward flying snow. It would be real inexpensive to make one too steel, paint, pop rivets and fender washers baler belt are all that is needed. I bet it would be about $15 to $20 dollars in parts + some sweat equity. I see when I am going through the deep snow a small amount of snow is flying out the front of the bucket here in my video.

Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor frieght Pedator 212cc ...


----------



## GreatCanadian

Yeah I may as well make one. Seems pretty simple. Thanks.


----------



## CraZySteve

GreatCanadian said:


> Yeah I may as well make one. Seems pretty simple. Thanks.


I wound up talking with Ariens live chat and they agreed to offer the baffle kit to me under warranty. I then called my dealer to follow up and they indeed will provide the kit. 

My dealer had stated another reason this happens is because of that Beast 420cc engine  and that they put the kits on 100% of the people who notice the problem.


----------



## Runner50

If Ariens is admitting this is a problem with their Pro models, (which they obviously are) wouldn't it seem logical they install the baffle kit automatically before leaving the factory? Customers shouldn't have to NOTICE there's a problem if Ariens knows it exists. My $.02.


----------



## Garnetmica

Going to be calling Ariens tomorrow. Lots of left side snow throwing on my 28" Hydro Pro.


----------



## CraZySteve

Garnetmica said:


> Going to be calling Ariens tomorrow. Lots of left side snow throwing on my 28" Hydro Pro.


Yea - my Pro28 worked great today in the 11" we got last night... But it was definitely throwing snow forward out of the top left of the bucket! 

I cranked along in 3rd gear the entire time.. Even at the EOD! Great Machine so far! The Auto-turn works nicely for sure!


----------



## Garnetmica

CraZySteve said:


> Yea - my Pro28 worked great today in the 11" we got last night... But it was definitely throwing snow forward out of the top left of the bucket!
> 
> I cranked along in 3rd gear the entire time.. Even at the EOD! Great Machine so far! The Auto-turn works nicely for sure!


Same here, great power, control and clearing power. We only got 7-8" here but the top layer was wet, then froze so the top 4" was much heavier than the bottom. I will say that she's a thirsty beast. I chewed through a full tank of gas playing around. I'll be doing the first oil swap soon.


----------



## docfletcher

CrazySteve, Let us know if you get free baffle. When I had a online chat mentioning the snow thrown forward they never even mentioned the baffle as a solution let alone tell me they would send me one for free.


----------



## GreatCanadian

Hey doc. Get online with Ariens support. They will take care of you. They agreed to provide one free to me, but they don't make a 30 inch.


----------



## Garnetmica

So I spoke with the chat department today and was told that baffle system will not work with my new hydrostatic pro model. Thinking I may need to call versus use their online chat program. Disappointed.


----------



## CraZySteve

Garnetmica said:


> So I spoke with the chat department today and was told that baffle system will not work with my new hydrostatic pro model. Thinking I may need to call versus use their online chat program. Disappointed.


Garnetmica,

I got the same line of BS from Ariens *"These kits were designed for snow blower made several years ago. Our Engineering dept doesn't have one for the new units. There is a small chance this will not fit your unit with out some modification because it was not designed for this unit."*

I cannot imagine the kit not fitting.... I mean a 28" bucket is a 28" bucket.. The only issue I see is the location of the bolt holes on the baffle vs the bucket. 

I am going to call my stealership today or tomorrow to get the kit.


----------



## Garnetmica

Not happy with the outcome of the chat this morning, I found a number for Ariens and after 30min on hold for their tech department I decided to leave a message. I also put a call into the dealer that I purchased my blower from. He said that he does not have much experience with the baffle and had not heard any complaints about left side splash over but is happy to help. He suggested that with my call in the que, I would likely get a faster response than he would. He recommended that if the outcome is not to my liking, he would try a call in and see what he could do. Either way he wants t be kept in the loop in the event there are others experiencing this issue. I will also be getting a "sticker" that is said to "fix" the headlight glare issue.


----------



## Garnetmica

Still no response from Ariens. I reached out to their missing parts area and they could not provide any detail and offered to resubmit my request for response.


----------



## CraZySteve

I would call again! My baffle was ordered by my dealer and my dealer said it should be here by Friday.


----------



## GustoGuy

CraZySteve said:


> Yea - my Pro28 worked great today in the 11" we got last night... But it was definitely throwing snow forward out of the top left of the bucket!
> 
> I cranked along in 3rd gear the entire time.. Even at the EOD! Great Machine so far! The Auto-turn works nicely for sure!


My machine also throws a small amount of snow out of the front of the bucket too just look at my video.Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor Freight Predator 212cc ...

It just throws a whole heck of a lot more snow out of the chute however! I think as the augers spin faster that more snow will be thrown forward since the augers are rotating in a forward motion and any snow not going into the impeller (2nd stage) is going to be thrown forward a bit but as long as the machine scoops it all up and removes it from the driveway who cares? I agree a baffle will help to reduce this and I may even mod up a 3 to 4 inch wide piece of 3/16th inch steel and some baler belt to go 22 inches across and about 1 inch or so above the rotating augers and some pop rivets and fender washers. Bend it to fit the bucket at 22 inches wide with 4 inches bent metal tabs to fit the drift cutter bolt holes paint it to match the blower or paint it black. It can be done or you could buy the Ariens one for $50.00


----------



## Blue Hill

GustoGuy said:


> My machine also throws a small amount of snow out of the front of the bucket too just look at my video.Mtd Yardmachine 5/22 repower with Harbor Freight Predator 212cc ...
> 
> It just throws a whole heck of a lot more snow out of the chute however! I think as the augers spin faster that more snow will be thrown forward since the augers are rotating in a forward motion and any snow not going into the impeller (2nd stage) is going to be thrown forward a bit but as long as the machine scoops it all up and removes it from the driveway who cares? I agree a baffle will help to reduce this and I may even mod up a 3 to 4 inch wide piece of 3/16th inch steel and some baler belt to go 22 inches across and about 1 inch or so above the rotating augers and some pop rivets and fender washers. Bend it to fit the bucket at 22 inches wide with 4 inches bent metal tabs to fit the drift cutter bolt holes paint it to match the blower or paint it black. It can be done or you could buy the Ariens one for $50.00


So 4" of steel, plus a couple of inches of baler belt, bringing it down to an inch above the augers. Won't that be a bit of a handicap when you get into deep snow?


----------



## GustoGuy

Blue Hill said:


> So 4" of steel, plus a couple of inches of baler belt, bringing it down to an inch above the augers. Won't that be a bit of a handicap when you get into deep snow?


I am not going to make one for my machine however you would bend the steel like ariens did and cut down the width of the baler belt and position it correctly it would work.


----------



## Garnetmica

Baffle in the way. They reportedly don't fit the new machines but were happy to send for test fit. They suggested that the issue seems to relate to powder versus packed or damp snow and seems to be compounded by the smaller bucket models. Will be getting the baffle and the headlight decal and will post up when I receive and attempt install.


----------



## Blue Hill

Garnetmica said:


> Baffle in the way. They reportedly don't fit the new machines but were happy to send for test fit. They suggested that the issue seems to relate to powder versus packed or damp snow and seems to be compounded by the smaller bucket models. Will be getting the baffle and the headlight decal and will post up when I receive and attempt install.


I'll sure be interested to know how the headlight sticker works Garnet.


----------



## Garnetmica

Sounds like it will be equivalent to a strip of gorilla tape along the top half of the headlamp which is a significant improvement, but it will be from Ariens which feels better than gorilla tape on a new machine.


----------



## JRHAWK9

Here's what I did....sure beats a piece of tape! lol


----------



## Garnetmica

I am pretty close to doing that as well. Will see what this looks like and decide from there.


----------



## Garnetmica

Received the decal, posted pics in the light thread. Effective and OEM. I'll leave it in place. Also received the baffle. I can say definitively that the 28" baffle fits my 2014 28" Hydro Pro. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow. Then need to do an oil change.


----------



## reabilly44

I was just sent this thread because I am experiencing the same issue with my new Pro 36". I'll be calling Ariens tomorrow for that baffle, hopefully they don't give me a hard time, and for the price of that thrower, they better not. This is a pretty annoying issue, especially with pavement. I have a 500' driveway, so the last thing I want to do is make extra passes to clean up the trail, or, even worse, have to shovel it. 

For those of you that have the baffle, how has it been working??


----------



## CraZySteve

Garnetmica said:


> Received the decal, posted pics in the light thread. Effective and OEM. I'll leave it in place. Also received the baffle. I can say definitively that the 28" baffle fits my 2014 28" Hydro Pro. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow. Then need to do an oil change.


My FREE Baffle kit finally came in, I picked it up yesterday from my Dealer. I will install it tomorrow.


----------



## Garnetmica

Mine was free as well. I completely agree that for the price of admission, there should be no charge to correct the splash over issue.


----------



## reabilly44

Just spoke w/ Ariens via online chat and it did not go well. The tech said that the only baffle kit they have is for the Pro 26 (I don't know if Ariens ever made a Pro 26, but they don't now, so not sure what that was about). 

Do any of you know if Ariens makes the baffle for the Pro 36? For those of you who have received the baffle from them, what size blower do you have? I'm looking for as much information as possible before I lay into the next person I talk to when I call.

Thank you!


----------



## JRHAWK9

reabilly44 said:


> Just spoke w/ Ariens via online chat and it did not go well. The tech said that the only baffle kit they have is for the Pro 26 (I don't know if Ariens ever made a Pro 26, but they don't now, so not sure what that was about).
> 
> Do any of you know if Ariens makes the baffle for the Pro 36? For those of you who have received the baffle from them, what size blower do you have? I'm looking for as much information as possible before I lay into the next person I talk to when I call.
> 
> Thank you!


call their bluff......

Your Online Superstore for everything Ariens, Gravely, Locke

I have a Pro 32 and had no issues getting them to send me one. Although I think I was one of the first ones who did this.


----------



## reabilly44

Thank you, JRHAWK9, that's exactly the information I'm looking for!!


----------



## Garnetmica

reabilly, they said the same thing to me. It took a few phone calls. I spoke with Joy in tech. She initially said the same thing about fitment, the baffles were for older machines, etc. But I said that a number of people here had received the baffle, it fixed the issue and people were once again happy. Joy used the part number I provided and put through the order. They were backordered when I initially called but it came in much faster than predicted.


----------



## reabilly44

Spoke with Ariens again, they're sending the part out free of charge!!

Thanks for all of the help!!


----------



## CraZySteve

YES they make a kit for a Pro-36. I have a Pro-28

Ariens/Gravely, 72407200 , 26" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407600 , 28" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407700 , 32" BAFFLE KIT 
Ariens/Gravely, 72407800 , 36" BAFFLE KIT

You got the Donkey of the Day Tech on Ariens Chat. They really have a few morons on their.... Make sure you enter your Model # correctly when starting the Chat process... However, my initial chat didn't go so well either... 

You can do one of 3 things... 

1: Try chat again
2: Call Ariens
3: IF you bought your Blower from a local dealer (AKA not Home Cheapo or bLowes) then call them and talk about it.


----------



## Garnetmica

Good, glad they are taking care of it for you. Mine fits great!


----------



## JRHAWK9

Not to bump this thread again, but thought I'd point out that even Honda's high end blowers do this exact same thing. Take a -LOOK- for yourself. I'm also willing to bet they don't make any baffle to resolve the issue.


----------



## mswlogo

I want this baffle


----------



## FairfieldCT

mswlogo said:


> I want this baffle


what kind of blower it THAT?????!!!!


----------



## Shryp

fairfieldct said:


> what kind of blower it that?????!!!!


Looks like a BCS? And that picture is the first that comes up in a BCS search. 

They are a 2 wheel tractor like the old Gravelys with attachments.


----------



## mswlogo

Shryp said:


> Looks like a BCS? And that picture is the first that comes up in a BCS search.
> 
> They are a 2 wheel tractor like the old Gravelys with attachments.


I wonder if it tracks straight 

I'm gonna try to make a baffle like that for my Platinum 30"

I can't stand having to do my driveway twice even on an 8" storm.


----------



## db9938

And it's a single stage.

But pricey.

Snow Thrower // BCS America


----------



## mswlogo

Well that explains the huge baffle. 

Good catch.


----------



## mkd

the baffles fit only certain model snowthrowers. my new 921030 throws the streak of snow out the top left side of the housing but the bucket is not drilled to accept the baffle like some models are. i beleave the platinum series are pre drilled.


----------



## Locallawncare

Wondering if this baffle limits the amount of snow coming into the auger? I know it stops snow from flying forward when there is an average amount of snow, curious about how it affects the intake of larger amounts of snow that are taller than the baffle, would it push it out of the way, I know part of it is rubber so maybe it deflects backward slightly, any input is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MnJim

JRHAWK9 said:


> Here's what I did....sure beats a piece of tape! lol


Details of your light deflector.


----------



## Locallawncare

Found some Ariens Orange touch up paint online if anyone is interested, here is a link. To mowersdirect, I'm sure it's available elsewhere. Hey MnJim, how did the homemade weight kit turn out? Pics?

Ariens 8500 Orange Spray Paint


----------



## Hungrytaz

bobf33a said:


> I've had my Pro 28 for a month now, and I've noticed that it throws a jet of snow forward from the upper left of the auger housing. Depending on the wind direction, this results in ridges of snow on the driveway that have to be cleaned up on a second pass. I've noticed that You-Tube videos of others' snowblowers show other recently made Ariens models doing the same thing. This is clearly a design flaw in the auger as other brands of snowblowers don't do this. I contacted the Ariens company and they sent me a baffle that bolts into carriage-bolt holes which had been pre-drilled at the factory. That and the fact that the accompanying instructions show a copyright date of 2005, indicate that this is a problem which has been known for some time. The baffle reduces but does not eliminate the problem.
> 
> Has anyone on the forum besides me dealt with this issue?


When I wrote to Ariens my problem about the line of snow that is always left behind even when you make a pass of a few inches less then the width of your sno-thro and that for the price I paid I'd like to make use of the complete width of my snowblower, they sent me this marvelously well made piece of flat metal that keeps the impeller from throwing some snow back out thus leaving no lines behind. Alleluia ! I was afraid it would clog the augers... throwed some wet snow and was baffled. I now have 18 inches of height instead of 21 but I never get more then 15 inches of snow. My " Kos " is a wonderfully well made piece of machinery. Thank you.


----------



## 140278

welcome to the SBF
i hope you saw that you responded to a 6 year dead thread,


----------



## CTHuskyinMA

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> i hope you saw that you responded to a 6 year dead thread,


It may be a 6 year old thread, but it is relative to me also. I had no previous knowledge of this baffle, and now I want one. I have always been annoyed by a lot of snow being left on the driveway. I'm glad this was resurrected.


----------



## greggmischenko

captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF
> i hope you saw that you responded to a 6 year dead thread,





CTHuskyinMA said:


> It may be a 6 year old thread, but it is relative to me also. I had no previous knowledge of this baffle, and now I want one. I have always been annoyed by a lot of snow being left on the driveway. I'm glad this was resurrected.


Same here! I picked up a Platinum 24 SHO (used, 2016 model) in February and have used it a few times and it always leaves a trail of snow on the left side due to snow getting thrown forward and to the left. Unfortunately, none of the pictures in this thread are showing up for me and it seems that the Ariens baffles are only for 26" and up, so I may have to fabricate something on my own. But, this was certainly helpful to learn that it's a known issue and there is some sort of solution for it.


----------



## greggmischenko

Anyone have pictures of what the baffle actually looks like? Ariens does not make a 24" version so I would have to make something myself, but I can't seem to find any good pictures to start from. Everything in the threads I have found links to images that no longer work (photobucket, flickr, etc.)


----------



## MSP Paul

greggmischenko said:


> Anyone have pictures of what the baffle actually looks like? Ariens does not make a 24" version so I would have to make something myself, but I can't seem to find any good pictures to start from. Everything in the threads I have found links to images that no longer work (photobucket, flickr, etc.)


Post #7 on the first page of this thread there is an example of a baffle. I also see Toro also has engineered a baffle in there newer HD PowerMax. I like that design


----------



## CTHuskyinMA




----------



## CTHuskyinMA

I just installed it two days ago. I should have taken pictures before I put it on.


----------

